# 2011 F250 project...



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Heres the beginning of a project we are working on here at the shop...."warranty...dont need no stinkin warranty"....
More pics to come. We are doing a lift kit, new wheels and tires ect...


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Should be cool looking, it seems like every new 2011 F-250 i've seen has the diesel in it. I guess a bunch of people are pulling heavy loads long distances. ha


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Why the make -over ???????


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

The customer just wants to make it his own. I love the wheels he chose...I think you guys will love em....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a nice truck, I love that color.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

subscribed...


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Your truck is a beauty. It looks just like mine except mine is long bed. Sterling Gray is the best color!

When you said screw the warranty, I thought you were going to cut that exhaust system off that looks like some kind of a spaceship stuffed under the truck Do you plan to tune and delete once it's available?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The new Ford Supper Dutys are very popular. I have noticed alot of GM and Dodge guys buying them.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

So you guys do lift kits and those kind of aftermarket parts also!?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looking forward to the finished photo's....I would be scared sh1tless to have that thing go out of warranty!


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont know if i would personally do that right away. But thats a awesome looking truck. Should look awesome when it is completed. 

Is there a lift kit already made for the newer trucks or are you guys custom fabricating one?


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

looking forward to new pics


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

There is a lift kit available for the 11s already. We are waiting on the tuners to catch up, then we may do some motor work to make it a beast


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

mercer_me;1092807 said:


> The new Ford Supper Dutys are very popular. I have noticed alot of GM and Dodge guys buying them.


The 2011 Superduties are an awesome truck in either Gas or Diesel Version now. Plus they've always been overbuilt but just underpowered (in V8 Gas).


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics! I love these new Fords. Spartan tuners do wonders for them too.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looks great, how high is he lifting it?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

the srings alone look bigger tha my truck lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Oh, the truck has 1900 miles on it....


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i want your blasting cabinet


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that an 8 or 6" lift? Looks nice!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

6" lift, made by BDS I believe


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Im not a ford guy but I def want to see this, subscribed!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Looking good so far. Cant wait to see the results!



plowguy43;1093270 said:


> The 2011 Superduties are an awesome truck in either Gas or Diesel Version now. Plus they've always been overbuilt but just underpowered (in V8 Gas).


Now...off topic...out of curiosity...have you seen the "specifications" for the GM frames? If you do...then you will know which one is _truly_ overbuilt...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes and I've driven a crewcab overnight as well. They are very nice trucks. There isn't a bad 3/4 ton truck available now. They are all powerful ad comfortable trucks.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats inane how large are the new tires going to be?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good. Can't wait to see it when its done.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

does he want to sell the stock tires and rims? if so im interested PM me if needed


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Sorry guys....I think the Boss man wants the wheels and tires....looks like some bartering may happen here lol


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

There is a ford dealer near us hear in Orangeville (Blackstock Ford) who customizes Fords right off the lot for you and adds special decals, rim and tire packages, lift kits, etc. They do all this and your warranty is still there. If you google Blackstock or f150sales.com (I think) you will see some of their packages. There are a lot of their trucks driving around this area.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

If the dealer (or you do it before picking up) the warranty should still be good...

Besides the dealer gets paid for warranty work (he's) not saying any thing ....

Makes a bundle on the make over...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes but regional reps make surprise visits and are called in at times to diagnose problems and will quickly void a warranty on a truck like that.


----------



## NorthernPlowman (Sep 2, 2010)

The springs look like expanded slinkies how long they are LOL! waiting to see this Wheel & Tire combo :bluebounc The Fox shocks sure ride nice though!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Pics coming.....waiting on my man to blank out the plates....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

KSikkema;1094047 said:


> There is a ford dealer near us hear in Orangeville (Blackstock Ford) who customizes Fords right off the lot for you and adds special decals, rim and tire packages, lift kits, etc. They do all this and your warranty is still there. If you google Blackstock or f150sales.com (I think) you will see some of their packages. There are a lot of their trucks driving around this area.


I've admired some of their trucks from afar for years.
Some are a little over the top, others are perfectly built.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jim, can't wait to see pics of it done. Would love to do a 6in and 37's on my 09 but then you can't really pull a GN trailer like that lol. And there is already performance stuff for the 6.7's. Hit up Eric at Innovative diesel. He has had his 6.7 tuned for months.
Robert


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Did his bed floor stamp right?

Our 2011 F250 diesel we got in July so bed floor have gap but we have hard time believe it cause by our 5 wheel camper that what dealer say due much power from 6.7L cause that bed floor loose. 

It already have 10K miles it get 16 mpg city and 20 mpg on LONG highway at 75 mph. 


Did his truck came with 3.55 electric rear locker?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

.............


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Truck look amazing!


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks good! Be sure to post what you think if you have any tuning done.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks so good. Those wheels are perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, the customer said it came out better than expected. I love the wheels too


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

truck looks amazing!! I want a 2011..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks dope.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful truck!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Niiiiiiicccceeeee........ But im still a gm guy lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

M & MD Lawn;1097036 said:


> Niiiiiiicccceeeee........ But im still a gm guy lol


They've got pills for that now.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

God that looks slick.


----------



## GTL Inc. (Sep 21, 2004)

*Omg*

OMG those tires are off the hook. I thought only us ******** in Apopka Fl jacked up trucks. That truck is hot......................Nice job............Some kind of truck.

Just one question , what type of a plow do you put on a lifted truck. Is how big size wise. pumpkin:


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I am not usually a fan of lifted trucks but that truck is simply amazing. Great job ESI.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

looks awesome. good luck parking that thing! 

wish i had the cash to throw another what? ten grand? to a 50 60grand truck!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thanks guys....parking wont be to bad...back up camera next to the handle on the tail gate 

With tax and all it was 8500.00 for everything installed


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

they sure did a nice job...but of course it's easier installing a lift on a new truck ...I just took a lift out of my 10yr old truck. what a pain in the neck that was..still sore from that.

So ford is still offering solid front axles? that's just sweet. I wonder how reliable the 6.7 is...


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks awesome, I wish I had money like that to throw at a truck.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks awesome, but I think it would look even better with some recon cab lights....


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Beautiful my friend!! Thats alotta cash to throw at a daily driver, would never dream of plowing or hauling in that work of art, although it kind of defeats the purpose of buying that big bad azz truck!!

All my trucks are vinyl seats, am/fm,ac/heater...........no tint no shiny wheels.......i showed the wife the pic and she immediately said HELL NO BABE! very distraught seeing those pics, wish i never clicked on the thread!


----------

